# 2007 Nissan Sentra drivers external door handle



## Nathan1982 (Aug 24, 2021)

So, the door handle on my 2007 Nissan Sentra sticks when opening. If I open the door, the handle stays pulled out until I push it back in.
I asked my mechanic about it and he suggested spraying the inside with WD40. I did that, bit it still sticks.
To be clear, he suggested with the handle open, spray on the plastic bar close to the keyless entry button, inside that area, as well as in the right side of the the handle and the latch.
Any idea how I can fix this, or if I need to replace it what specific parts I need? I'm not very concerned with keeping the same color as long as it properly functions.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You'll need to pull the interior door panel off and have a look to see what's wrong. It could be a faulty lock assembly or perhaps an issue with the handle, itself. Without having a look, all we can do is guess. I believe the lock assembly on your Sentra has three cables on it, so, perhaps a cable has binded-up?


----------

